
Tim Cook says DACA is the ‘biggest issue of our time’ - Doubleguitars
https://www.recode.net/2017/9/20/16338626/tim-cook-bloomberg-forum-dreamers-immigration
======
GreaterFool
Really Tim? Really? Trump just threatened to completely destroy North Korea.
I'd think that's a slightly bigger issue.

------
dethswatch
It's just the biggest issue he can virtue-signal on at the moment.

